# Risk Adjustment Management



## smithe3 (Oct 6, 2009)

I was wondering if someone who has or is currently working for RAM tell me about how it is to work there.  Is the work constant?  Is the travel local or national?

Thanks


----------



## smeredith (Oct 7, 2009)

*sharon*

I am wondering the same, and if anyone knows about the company.  They seem very nice, I just can't find anything about their company anywhere besides their email link.  thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 7, 2009)

I received a call from them regarding their travel coder position but it is temporary and ends Dec 18.  I was available for travel two weeks of the month but they want full time for two and a half months.  They do have a website I looked at it and they called me within hours of me sending an inquiry.  But who can be fulltime for basically 2 months?


----------



## milema2 (Aug 3, 2016)

*PM vs EHR*

We have a PM system as well as EHR; We are told to put financial information in the EHR and not the PM system. Example information you collect from the insurance companies
how much a patient may or may not owe, ded, co insurance. I am having a hard time with this.  PM vs EHR where would you put this information?

Thank you in advance for any and all replies.
Margie


----------

